

Porn copyright troll drops lawsuit against 670 "John Does" - buzzblog
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/porn-copyright-troll-drops-suit-against-670-n

======
Julie188
Internet porn isn't profitable enough? They also have to litigate over
copyright?

